# Noob with worst rating already....



## d0rkyd00d (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey All,

I am grateful I have found this forum, but I fear it may already be too late. I finally had everything that I need to get driving with Uber this past weekend, but unfortunately could only go out on Saturday night for a few hours due to some prior obligations over the weekend. Everything seemed pretty uneventful, although I did miss a few turns on one ride. Then, the last rider of the night was a guy who was completely obliterated. Long story short, due to an apple map mishap for a highway exit (told me to exit in 1/2 a mile when there was a cement divider running for about 3/4 mi.....), and then some poor directions on his part, I logged in today to see a 2.5 star rating! 

Granted, this is only after five trips, but it seems like it'll be pretty impossible to climb back from that given I will only be doing this part time. :-( My biggest concern is that I can't promise I won't miss a turn or make a mistake that increases the fare in the future.

Anywho, I guess I just had to vent. Hopefully they don't deactivate me right away and I get a chance, but I haven't seen anybody on here with a rating that low after five trips yet. :-(


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

With the new rates it may be a blessing to be deactivated before you get too much time and money into it. On the other hand, I wouldn't worry too much until you hear from Uber. I would try driving only in the day time in areas you are familiar with until your rating comes up. If the low average is just a fluke the average will come up with future rides. I understand that they allow you 40 to 50 rides to figure it out before they get serious about the rating number, although I have no personal knowledge that this is actually true.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Stop picking up assholes.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How would he know the guys an asshole, unless he was wearing a sign that illustrated that.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

d0rkyd00d said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am grateful I have found this forum, but I fear it may already be too late. I finally had everything that I need to get driving with Uber this past weekend, but unfortunately could only go out on Saturday night for a few hours due to some prior obligations over the weekend. Everything seemed pretty uneventful, although I did miss a few turns on one ride. Then, the last rider of the night was a guy who was completely obliterated. Long story short, due to an apple map mishap for a highway exit (told me to exit in 1/2 a mile when there was a cement divider running for about 3/4 mi.....), and then some poor directions on his part, I logged in today to see a 2.5 star rating!
> 
> ...


Can you post a screen shot of your rating. I've read here and my own experience says new diver ratings don't move until after 20 trips or more.

New driver should start during slow time during the day and in an area they know well. Don't take first rides during busy times.

Don't pick up very drunk PAX. Keep doors locked and interview them through the door. Are you waiting for an Uber? Whats your Name? Where are you going? If they are wasted, ask them to step back, drive away and hit cancel.

I've stopped driving between 2am and 3am. Sick of the drunk aholes.

Use Google maps or Waze. Both are better than apple.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

D0rky,
Seriously, talk to the Riders about ratings.
I shim the conversation in most rides.
"Hey mr rider, Not sure if you are new, but do you know how the rating system works?"
Then talk about how a 4 stars on Yelp is "Yay I'm a fan" and on Amazon 4 stars is Great too
BUT on Uber 4 stars is "Get your Bags packed, you're going home" 
Some are oblivious.
Then, (IF the Rider was not a D0uche) 
End Trip, Show them "Hey i'm giving you 5 stars"
Unless they are a Complete Idiot or Sadistic Sociopath, you should get 5 stars back from them

It works for me, although my nose is pretty brown at this point

JJ


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Can you post a screen shot of your rating. I've read here and my own experience says new diver ratings don't move until after 20 trips or more.
> 
> New driver should start during slow time during the day and in an area they know well. Don't take first rides during busy times.
> 
> ...


I second this advice.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No drunks !


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

jimsbox said:


> I second this advice.


I agree too. IF you are trying to keep a 4.5 and above primarily driving the Drunkards home, bad strategy


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> D0rky,
> Seriously, talk to the Riders about ratings.
> I shim the conversation in most rides.
> "Hey mr rider, Not sure if you are new, but do you know how the rating system works?"
> ...


That the part I forgot. I all ways school the PAX on rating system. 5 means acceptable, 4 means I want driver fired immediately.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

With the Frat type Late night drunkards there is no pleasing some of them.
I made a fateful mistake of offering an aux cord a week back and had to listen to this $h1t
(although I laughed a bit)


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

I felt like saying this:
(I'm not Black, but still)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Can I ask, what is it about earning $0.76 per mile before your car costs that appealed to you enough to sign up for this?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> How would he know the guys an asshole, unless he was wearing a sign that illustrated that.


They are using Uber, pretty clear what kind of human they are. How bout reminding the folks that love the cheap new prices that they can thank me for taking a twenty five percent pay cut. Awkward conversation huh.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> They are using Uber, pretty clear what kind of human they are. How bout reminding the folks that love the cheap new prices that they can thank me for taking a twenty five percent pay cut. Awkward conversation huh.


My profit dropped a LOT MORE than 25% after a 25% fare cut. This is because my costs didn't move.


----------



## d0rkyd00d (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey thank you guys for all the replies. I am doing this to get some extra money in my pocket. I've never minded driving, even in heavy traffic. And a buddy I work with gave me the chaffeuring bug because he drives limos. I know this is not exactly limo driving, but it will give me some good practice, and he might get me on there so I think it will give me a taste. I love the flexibility and the freedom of making your own hours and being your own boss. 

Additionally, I have almost zero wear and tear for my day job, as I take public transportation. I probably drive less than a few miles a day without doing this, so from a cost perspective, if anything it is bringing me back up to what my normal commute has been in the past, i.e. 200 miles a week or so, or maybe a little higher. 

Thanks again for the advice and listening. I'm combing over the forums here and see I should have read through this sooner, but I wanted to jump in and get some experience too.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

d0rkyd00d said:


> Hey thank you guys for all the replies. I am doing this to get some extra money in my pocket. I've never minded driving, even in heavy traffic. And a buddy I work with gave me the chaffeuring bug because he drives limos. I know this is not exactly limo driving, but it will give me some good practice, and he might get me on there so I think it will give me a taste. I love the flexibility and the freedom of making your own hours and being your own boss.
> 
> Additionally, I have almost zero wear and tear for my day job, as I take public transportation. I probably drive less than a few miles a day without doing this, so from a cost perspective, if anything it is bringing me back up to what my normal commute has been in the past, i.e. 200 miles a week or so, or maybe a little higher.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice and listening. I'm combing over the forums here and see I should have read through this sooner, but I wanted to jump in and get some experience too.


Use the Force D0rkyD00d


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You can request a rating review. Don't know if that would help but maybe it's worth a shot given the fact that drunks are the worst when it comes to ratings.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> How would he know the guys an asshole, unless he was wearing a sign that illustrated that.


If you can't tell then it can't be taught. That's why ubering is an art.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Can you post a screen shot of your rating. I've read here and my own experience says new diver ratings don't move until after 20 trips or more.
> 
> .


I know on LYFT your rating does not show until at least 20 or 25 rides. I believe UBER shows right away, as I recall stressing over my 3.5 after about 5 rides. Yes, I wrote UBER and they said don't worry about it until about 50 rides. So don't worry.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Lou W said:


> If you can't tell then it can't be taught. That's why ubering is an art.


The Force is strong with this one...


----------



## d0rkyd00d (Feb 9, 2015)

Alright peeps well I ventured out this past weekend and lo and behold I've redeemed myself up to a 4.4 rating.......still working my way back up from a bad opening weekend, but not too shabby! Thanks all for the suggestions in other parts of the board, and replies to this thread. I am looking forward to contributing.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

d0rkyd00d said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am grateful I have found this forum, but I fear it may already be too late. I finally had everything that I need to get driving with Uber this past weekend, but unfortunately could only go out on Saturday night for a few hours due to some prior obligations over the weekend. Everything seemed pretty uneventful, although I did miss a few turns on one ride. Then, the last rider of the night was a guy who was completely obliterated. Long story short, due to an apple map mishap for a highway exit (told me to exit in 1/2 a mile when there was a cement divider running for about 3/4 mi.....), and then some poor directions on his part, I logged in today to see a 2.5 star rating!
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say but you maybe should stick to your day job.. if you can't follow GPS directions without getting lost 2 times in 5 trips...maybe you should stick to something that doesn't require driving people around.

Anyway with the rate cuts..this is probably a blessing in disguise if they deactivate you..


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

d0rkyd00d said:


> Hey thank you guys for all the replies. I am doing this to get some extra money in my pocket. I've never minded driving, even in heavy traffic. And a buddy I work with gave me the chaffeuring bug because he drives limos. I know this is not exactly limo driving, but it will give me some good practice, and he might get me on there so I think it will give me a taste. I love the flexibility and the freedom of making your own hours and being your own boss.
> 
> Additionally, I have almost zero wear and tear for my day job, as I take public transportation. I probably drive less than a few miles a day without doing this, so from a cost perspective, if anything it is bringing me back up to what my normal commute has been in the past, i.e. 200 miles a week or so, or maybe a little higher.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice and listening. I'm combing over the forums here and see I should have read through this sooner, but I wanted to jump in and get some experience too.


 yur very welcome


----------

